# Kraiko



## 036

I'm still trying to get the blue colour of this watch to come out.

Here is one effort:


----------



## 036

Totally impossible to do while eliminating reflection. Feel free to ignore this thread while I fiddle out.


----------



## Roy

Si thats a real big improvement.


----------



## 036

Fiddle about that should say. This is a bad pic but it shows how the subdials are a different finish, while still the same blue. Hard to capture.


----------



## 036

Mm.


----------



## 036

Tissot


----------



## 036

Tissot

Sorry about this Roy I will stop taking up server space shortly


----------



## Fred

Si, i like that Kraiko, unusual dial lay out. very nice indeed, are thay rare watch's, and i can't tell if the case is steel or not in the photo's. cheers fred,


----------



## 036

Hello Fred

The watch, both the brand and the movement it contains, are very rare as far as I can tell . I posted a bit more about the watch a few days ago in another thread. I have only ever seen one other in my searches.

The case is steel


----------



## Roger

Si,

Just a thought....have you tried using a circular polarizing filter?

Result can sometimes be well worth it.

Roger


----------



## 036

Hi Roger

I nearly bought one today actually, it came as part of a set designed for digi cameras with no lens thread, there was a shoe to mount a range of filters on.

I may try that.

Here is a totally accidental shot, to show the strap really, which shows the sub registers well on the Kraiko:


----------



## Stan

Si,

Much better pictures! What lighting are you using now?


----------



## 036

That last one was a total accident! I like the first shot though, it was in my light tent using 2 long life fluoros, one from each side. They are not the ideal lights as they are a bit warm but I'm getting there.


----------



## Stan

Si,

Much better, there's so little colour cast now you can tweak the rest with something like PaintShop Pro.

Getting there


----------



## graybum

Hi everyone,

Sorry to resurect an old post, but I've got one of these watches and until reading a For Sale thread on this forum about it (http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=3895) had no idea how unusual it was:










I've been wearing it every day for the last few years, and it took a knock recently which damaged the glass and the hands. I had the hands repaired, but it now runs a bit fast and the date no longer changes.

Can anyone suggest someone who could repair it for me without charging the earth?

Many thanks,

Graham


----------



## SEIKO7A38

graybum said:


> Sorry to resurect an old post, but I've got one of these watches ....


Apologies for the unhelpful reply to your post, Graham ....

But congratulations on what must surely qualify for 'Belated Bump of the Year' ! :clap:

That's a very unusual asymmetric chrono' sub-dial and (L.H.) date layout, too. :lookaround:


----------



## graybum

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Apologies for the unhelpful reply to your post, Graham ....
> 
> But congratulations on what must surely qualify for 'Belated Bump of the Year' ! :clap:
> 
> That's a very unusual asymmetric chrono' sub-dial and (L.H.) date layout, too. :lookaround:


Ha, nothing like an 8 year gap between posts!

If anyone could point me in the direction of someone to repair my watch though, I'd be most grateful


----------



## graybum

Another belated bump to this old topic, but I ended up taking my watch to Geoff at Little Cogs in Midhurst who wasn't entirely confident on being able to repair it, but was intrgued by it enough to buy it off me for what I thought was a reasonable price so accepted.

I'm now on the hunt for something to replace it with. Not sure what, but something along similar lines as it really suited me.


----------

